# Lahore private medical colleges



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Can someone provide information on which are the best private institutions for MBBS programme to apply to? And also for BDS. :')


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

For MBBS
CMH
FMH
Shalamar
Sharif
Others

For BDS
CMH
LMDC
FMH
Others


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

How Is Sharif medical college? In Lahore?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

nayab itrat said:


> How Is Sharif medical college? In Lahore?


Good but if you're not a hostellite you're going to have problems due to its odd location in the periphery of the city


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Under UHS, FMH and Shalamar are the best for BDS. FMH has the best BDS, hands down.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I live near raiwind so it's okay I think.  
What about akhtar saeed?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> Under UHS, FMH and Shalamar are the best for BDS. FMH has the best BDS, hands down.


I don't think Shalamar offers BDS as of right now

- - - Updated - - -



nayab itrat said:


> I live near raiwind so it's okay I think.
> What about akhtar saeed?


Didn't have a good experience with it, plus it's BDS started just last year (2015)

Would actually rank Central Park above it TBH


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> Under UHS, FMH and Shalamar are the best for BDS. FMH has the best BDS, hands down.


armourlessknight where did you end up bro?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh sorry! I meant MBBS.

- - - Updated - - -

I got into CPMC. Akhtar Saeed is better than CPMC if money is not an issue. It has the best UHS results. 

Where did you go bro?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> Oh sorry! I meant MBBS.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I beg to disagree. The best overall UHS results from the private sector are usually from Avicenna/Shalamar/Wah etc

Plus akhtar saeed is extremely shady with a bad reputation of donations and an overly strict environment




Congrats on getting admission! :thumbsup:

I got in FMH mbbs btw


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> I beg to disagree. The best overall UHS results from the private sector are usually from Avicenna/Shalamar/Wah etc
> 
> Plus akhtar saeed is extremely shady with a bad reputation of donations and an overly strict environment
> 
> ...


Great! Congrats to you too. Akhtar Saeed may have a bad reputation but it isn't as bad as many other medical colleges. It's an intermediate quality college. CPMC, Avicenna etc are small colleges. FMH and Shalamar are the big guns. 

I do agree that Akhtar Saeed isn't exactly very great but it is above CPMC and Avicenna in ranking. The campus and hospital trump CPMC and Avicenna any day. I will say that CPMC has one of the best faculties among the all medical colleges and it isn't behind in academics at all. The hospital however is very insufficient and due to that alone I recommend trying to get in anywhere else before you consider CPMC.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Do you people know what's been going on with cpmc?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

SonnenSays said:


> Do you people know what's been going on with cpmc?


Yep. CPMC is not affiliated with WAPDA anymore. This leaves it with substandard hospitals. A warning has been issued by the PMDC to rectify situation. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

UHS not maketh you reputed all over bro
scores on the tests( USMLE or whateverLE) do
CMH is still a beast of a college 
it will always be, heck I prefer it over SKZMDC any day of the goddamned week


----------



## ayesha anjum (May 16, 2017)

*Help*



AhmadT said:


> For MBBS
> CMH
> FMH
> Shalamar
> ...



and what about LMDC...??


----------

